
Trump Rewrites the Book on Emergencies - hudon
https://www.wsj.com/articles/trump-rewrites-the-book-on-emergencies-11587142872
======
totalZero
I think it is overly generous to refer to repeated hesitation and an inability
to take responsibility as "decentralization."

